# Spider wanted to talk to you......(update & new pics page 3)



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2011)

................


----------



## elevan (Apr 2, 2011)

He is very cute! So is Hoover and Vixen!


----------



## Araylee (Apr 2, 2011)

Awwwww, just look at that mug! What a sweetie! I sure hope the people that bred him get what's coming... So frustrating that even with the amazing care you've given him he still has to struggle w/ illness due to the neglect of his previous owner. Hope the vet figures it out quick so you can enjoy him!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 2, 2011)

Pure sweetness!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 2, 2011)

.................


----------



## christy_was_here (Apr 2, 2011)

Ah gee, I am so sorry. He is such a sweetie, it's easy to see how you could get attached....I try to maintain a 'clinical' distance with critters that are probably not going to make it, but sometimes it is so hard. Again, I'm sorry for you and the wee one. Above all, I hope against odds that he pulls through and gets past this, but if the dreaded does happen I hope he passes on quietly and without pain. You have a big heart for taking him on and it's obvious he's gotten more love and care than he ever would have in the former situation.


----------



## lilhill (Apr 3, 2011)

Regardless of how this story turns out, God bless you for loving and caring for him.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry.  I'm not even there and Spider has managed to steal my heart. I can't imagine how hard this must be for you.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

Well now I've cried in my coffee.

Poor Spider....But like everyone says, he was LUCKY to have you to help make what time he has so wonderful.

    for him....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 3, 2011)

I will pray for Spider in Church this moring.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Apr 3, 2011)

You're doing such a great job, mama!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

..................


----------



## Georgiamainers (Apr 3, 2011)

:


----------



## lilhill (Apr 3, 2011)

Rest in peace, Spider.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You really did a good job.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so sorry.   There is nothing like a baby goat.  You will always hold Spider in your heart....as will many of us, after following his story and falling in love with him through your tales and pictures.  I'm so glad he had some time to feel good and loved.


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh Spider  He was truly a special little guy!!!! I know he warmed many hearts, including mine. I've been pulling for him and his siblings and am terribly sorry he didn't pull through. He may not have had the best life, but you definitely made it 100x better. You gave him the love and care he deserved. I'm so happy he got to play and eat like a kid should for at least a day or so. Spider will be missed!!!!


----------



## stano40 (Apr 3, 2011)

so sorry for your loss.   but know you made him the happiest kid in the world the short time you had and loved him.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm SO sorry.       

Are you going to keep the doeling if she does well?
Why are you rehoming Hoover later (just curious, NOT critical at ALL)?


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

..............


----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Spider! You did all you could for the conditions he came from. At least you can know he had a better end of life than was cut out for him at the other farm. 



Kind of off topic, and I hope you don't mind me asking  - but what kind of camera do you have? Those are some amazing pictures you took! I'm in search of an upgrade, just can't decide on what to get.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

.....................


----------



## christy_was_here (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry about Spider.   You are a real trooper.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks redtail...I figured it was a Nikon! I've had a lot of people tell me to go with that one, just like to get tons of opinions before I spend the money! I'm very into photography as well- been into it seriously for about the same time as you, but my camera isn't helping much (just have an "upper end" sony) It does well enough, but after using my really nice film camera with a quality lens, my sony is impossible to use!  Do you have a blog or anything with your work? I'd be interested to see some of it if you don't mind sharing! (you can pm me if you'd like!)


And good luck with your little goatys today


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  You showed little Spider so much love and made his short life 100 x better.  I do agree with your hubby about getting some healthy herdmates.


----------



## dianneS (Apr 3, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.  

At least spider knows he was loved and was well cared for in his final days.  He was lucky to have you there with him when he passed.  Thanks for taking care of him.  You did a wonderful job.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

...


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 3, 2011)

handsome buggers, aren't they?!  Well, I've not been raising goats long enough to guesstimate much of anything with accuracy, so take that for what it's worth.  I say nubian cross.  And I'd say about 8 weeks too.  

If they were just pulled from mama yesterday you're not likely to be able to get them to take a bottle.  I wonder if they would take a little warm milk from a bowl?  Some wean at 2 months, so if they really are that age I think they'll do fine without further milk supplement.

I hope they work out well for you - I think they're both very sweet!


edited to add:  you might be able to win them over with a few raisins!


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm even worse at guessing age/breed but I have to say, I know handsome when I see it!!! And they're BOTH super handsome!!!! I can't believe the nerve of those people to get more goats when they did such a horrific job of taking care of the ones they had. Those people should be banned from ever owning an animal ever again!!!!! Those boys are so handsome. And I agree... a few raisins may help you make 2 new friends


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

.......................


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

They could really be anything...Boer x Spanish x kiko x Nubian....?

They are adorable!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

....................


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 3, 2011)

Of course it doesn't..... 

Awwwwfulllly cute, though...................................Jes sayin.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 3, 2011)

Hah!  You got it bad, girl.    Those boys are adorable.  I'd be willing to bet they are staying right where they are.

Are you saying that one was kicked by the PEOPLE who owned them?  or by a horse or something?  Isn't anyone going to take these people to court and prevent them from owning more animals?  This is insane.

I have a pygmy cross who was pretty wild when I got her from an abusive and negligent neighbor.  She still hides when a stranger goes into her area.  It has been years since she moved here with us.  Today, I was patting another goat and she did her usual thing...she grabbed my pant leg in her mouth and tugged it until I patted her.  There is hope.

One thing that was interesting and worked with this goat was the "Join Up" techniques for horses that Monty Roberts writes about.  He had joined up with wild deer on his property.  He started "breaking" wild horses as a child and got the technique down to an average of 28 minutes from the first meeting with the horse to actually riding it.  I've seen him in action in person and he is amazing beyond words.  There is a lot of his stuff out there.  I closed Willow in the communal stall with me and worked her like it was a round pen and she was a horse.  Worked great.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 3, 2011)

I just wanted to stop by and drop my condolences...I'm not much of a writer, or poster I guess...more a watch and learn kinda guy...but I have been watching along with my family and my heart goes out to you....we too lost the buckling that initially came home with our first three does, and it is a heart breaker...just take comfort in knowing you did the absolute best for Spider that you could.


----------



## kasey08 (Apr 3, 2011)

I am SO sorry about spider! I cried reading the story about him then cried more when he passed. At least he feels no pain. You did a really good job trying to help all of them. Are you paying for the vet bills? Maybe we all can start a fund for you. I know I dont have much but I think any would help!


----------



## jlbpooh (Apr 3, 2011)

I started posting a reply and it disappeared. My hubby and I have been following your story of Spider and his siblings. I was in tears when I saw that he had died. You should be commended for all that you are doing, you are a very special person. Hopefully these new babies do well for you, they are very cute. The people that have had all these goats need to be dealt with, these people are not humans, they are cold, heartless animals. I have NO use for people such as them. In fact, I am trying to get something done in our area with some places that are not providing proper care for their livestock. I wish you the best of luck and I hope those people get prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law possible. Please keep us all posted.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 3, 2011)

..........


----------



## PattySh (Apr 4, 2011)

Very  Very sorry to read about Spider. He was so lucky you brought him home. Tho it was a short time he had quality of life and was loved. Those goats must have suffered terribly with that owner. Good luck with the new boys.


----------



## scrambledmess (Apr 4, 2011)

So sorry.  You are doing a wonderful thing by these goats.


----------



## theawesomefowl (Apr 4, 2011)

I am SO sorry!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 4, 2011)

There is nothing I can say that would properly express my heatfelt sympathy for your loss.    He had a happy few weeks and that is a tremendous thing for you to do. 

I hope the new ones do well, I cannot think of a better place for them to be. 

I hope someone keeps an eye on those people.  They may have a complusive hoading disorder.  If so they will not stop unless they get help which I doubt they will.  

Please keep us updated on thier progress.


----------

